# Lindos - Jobs and Apartments



## haley (Apr 16, 2011)

I am planning on living in Lindos for the summer and I am going there to find work and an apartment 9th May. I have lived in Greece previously, but I worked for tour operators, so I always had a job and accomodation sorted before I went. 

Can you tell me how easy/difficult it will be to find work in Lindos and also the cost of apartments to rent please. I have never been to Lindos.

Many thanks


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

You do know, that Lindos is the most expensive place on the island.


----------

